# New Mutants and Masterminds Campaign 'Opening Moves' ooc thread



## jasamcarl (Oct 22, 2004)

Game Thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1831844#post1831844


Character Stats:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=104633


----------



## yangnome (Oct 22, 2004)

hmm, I just bought this book today, how convenient.  Consider me in; if you'll have me.


----------



## Elfy (Oct 22, 2004)

You should consider picking up 'The Algernon Files' also. Although it's B&W rather than color, the art is quiet good, the characters are both varied and interesting (50 or so), there is a new power (Nauseate), there are 2 1/2 pages of new feats, and there are a few Extras and Option Rules/Guidelines too. ( http://www.frpgames.com/cart.php?m=product_detail&p=11099 )

I've only had the MnM books for about a week, and I have not yet played in a game, but I'd be willing to give your mini-campaign a go although I'm not yet sure what sort of heroine that I want to create.

===

After thinking about it for a while, I have come up with this concept:

Nagi (Nagi the Blade, Nagi the Storm, or something like that)

Japanese heroine that wields a Naganata (either magical, energy, or something like that - it probably shoots energy too) and can fly (probably on a little puffy cloud or something like that). She is a skilled combatant in both armed and unarmed combat. Maybe she controls weather or something like that also.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 22, 2004)

Kewl if possible count me in 

I would either like to play Spyder, a messed up young man with weird disturbing eyes, black sharpened nails, and a lot of hair on his arms and legs (that allow him to sense air vibrations near by, Blind-Sense). Animal Totem - Spider powers

OR maybe a character I played in my face-to-face game: Clock-stopper. Time-controller (basically Super-speed with some weirdness and extras). Can't really slow down and is always in motion, hence he looks 'blurry' and never really in focus for people


----------



## perivas (Oct 22, 2004)

*PolySci*

My superheroine concept is PolySci.  She is a young prodigy with a knack for getting things to work (i.e., gadgets).  Trained from a young age to capitalize on her prodigal abilities, she is well-versed in many fields of study and motivated to better humankind.  She behaves much like a nerd in front of anything scientific or technological, but definitely does not look the part.  And in line with the wishes of all her mentors, she has decided to apply her abilities to save the world...and what better way to do that than to become a superheroine!

She'll probably have a few set items and then max out on the gadgets power.  What do you think?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey, I still have a character from another game, which seems to be on hold... permanently. 

  It's a slightly altered and probably not overly well-known character from a Dark Horse comic book... Ghost.

 She was a reporter and got killed (at least she thinks so, it's the only explanation for her current state), lost her memory and found herself floating in the air, like a ghost. She is in the process of recovering and finding out more about her current state. There are a lot of rather weird things that happened to her in the past, which could be incorporated or not, whatever suits you. 

  Main powers are Dimensional Travel (works pretty much like Teleportation (and *Teleportation* can be used as game mechanics here), normally, but is technically the ablity to travel to another (single, specific) dimension and leave at a new predetermined location, while no time passes in the real world), which is a mutation she has been born with and which she is only willing to use sparingly, because of the rather unpleasant place she has to go to in order to use it (that other dimension), and then the "usual ghost stuff", that is *Incorporeal* (with ability to affect the world while in this state via concentration, this is also her primary defense), *Invisibility*, *Flight*, and she also has a weak *Danger Sense* (someone had posted rules for Danger Sense once, but Combat Sense and/or a highly limited form of Precognition would work, too). She is pretty agile and uses twin .45 automatic pistols (standard issue) as weapons, or sometimes hand-to-hand (including some nasty incorporeal attacks (phase attack), when her bullets have trouble to pierce armor).

PICTURE

  Bye
  Thanee


----------



## Radiant (Oct 22, 2004)

damn, one post too late


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> damn, one post too late




Well, you will note that the first reply was sparse in the way of character concept, so the first one to post something a bit more detailed will be in.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 22, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey, I still have a character from another game, which seems to be on hold... permanently.
> 
> It's a slightly altered and probably not overly well-known character from a Dark Horse comic book... Ghost.
> 
> ...




Sounds like a pretty expansive concept mechanics wise. Is there any way you can maybe slim it down a bit, taking into account the other players' semi-defined niches?


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 22, 2004)

Karl- either concept sounds good, though it sounds like the second steps close to Thanee, so maybe the first would be the ideal.

Everything else looks great. I'll just wait on one more player and post the stat thread when i get home.


----------



## Radiant (Oct 22, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Well, you will note that the first reply was sparse in the way of character concept, so the first one to post something a bit more detailed will be in.




thanks for the chance but I won't let my playing get down to a battle on who posts faster and I'm pretty sure yangnome wouldn't be too happy if I just went over him for a plac.
Have fun.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 22, 2004)

Radiant said:
			
		

> thanks for the chance but I won't let my playing get down to a battle on who posts faster and I'm pretty sure yangnome wouldn't be too happy if I just went over him for a plac.
> Have fun.




Just for that bit of graciousness, you get an invite. And if yangnome gets back to me, he is in as well. I know there will be dropouts, so its always good to get a healthy reserve of players.


----------



## yangnome (Oct 22, 2004)

Go ahead and run without me.  I'd like to play, but I still need to read through the book before I come up with something and it looks like real life is going to be in the way all day today.  Thanks for the consideration Radient.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (Oct 22, 2004)

Hey all!

Dunno if you still need extra / back-up characters or not, but if you do, I'll put forth my guy for consideration:

*YUKON* - Malcolm Stewart was a lumberjack from British Columbia who got lost in one of the huge forests up north during a rainstorm and went missing for three months.  During that time while he was waiting in the woods for rescue, he somehow began to commune with the trees themselves.  To his mind, they began speaking to him... telling him to keep calm, to not to worry, that the trees would protect him.  Whether it was loss of sanity or perhaps an actual connection to some nature deity, fey creature, or in fact the trees... he nonetheless listened to the voices and began to learn.  They told him of his mistakes of cutting down more trees than were truly necessary, and that they would give him the power to change the ways of others if he would follow their tenets.  He of course said yes, and magically he was gifted with the power to control to control and manipulate wood and plant life. 

He eventually was rescued after three months of living off the land and learning about himself and nature, and when he returned to civilization he immediately quit as a lumberjack and began striving for change in the logging community.  As time went on and he learned of supervillains causing enviromental destruction across the globe on a scale much grander than anything the logging communities could ever hope to achieve, he went to the bigger cities in hopes of putting and end to the pain they were causing Mother Earth.  Although not considering himself a "supehero" per se, the media picked up on his work and began calling him 'Yukon'.

_Abilities will be along the line of the Plant Control variant of the Element Control Hero Archetype.  His costume is a typical lumberjack outfit, and he wields a long oaken walking stick/quarterstaff._


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 22, 2004)

*Oh, what the heck. Need an alternate?*

An alternate perhaps? Digging in my M&M folder, I get:

*KINETO*

The grandson of an elderly (well, elderly enough to be a grandfather) sensei, Jason Leng didn't have much trouble getting training when his amazing psychic powers surfaced in his early teens. His grandfather (non-cheezy japanese name under construction, heh) taught him to control it, and when Jason got old enough, also encouraged him to start a side career as a superhero.

Personality: Tries to be honorable and serious, like his grandfather. Might not always succeed though. Hormones and all that. 

Powers: mostly telekinesis with the psionic power source. Maybe some martial arts, but not much (no worries, Elfy), just enough to not get hit evertime.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 22, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Sounds like a pretty expansive concept mechanics wise.




Just tried to give a full picture.  The core of the character is just the Incorporeality and Invisibility. Incorporeal alone will probably be 20-25% of the total points with all the Extras she needs (pretty much the full spectrum). 



> Is there any way you can maybe slim it down a bit, taking into account the other players' semi-defined niches?




Sure, I will see, that it does not take away from the other characters' roles. 


Got two questions in mind:

Will we have character sheets open for everyone? Last time only the GM had full knowledge of them and there was only a brief description listed. This would obviously make it a lot easier to balance characters between each other, but on the other hand take away some of the mystery of the superheroes (and heroines). 

Do you have any problems with Extras/Flaws, which are not listed in the book (only with your specific permission for everything, of course). Mostly have one important thing in mind, which would certainly be required for this character to make sense (an edge for Incorporeal, which switches the default state over to incorporeal (needs to concentrate to become corporeal not the other way around) - it has inherent advantages and limitations, but is more of an advantage, I think, therefore would have to be an Extra).

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 22, 2004)

Kewl, ya I can just play Spyder, he is one of my fav characters anyway. I based him on an old villian from V&V and played him in that system, in Hero. 

When would you like the character write-up? I will expand his background also, he will be going to night school at the local community college, a loner... more because he is shy, and quite


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 22, 2004)

Ok, it looks like a reasonable number of people are interested. Everyone who has posted a character concept here should feel free to post he full write-up in this thread:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1816274#post1816274

Thanee- Hmmmm. I will have to give careful consideration on this. Include it as an extra now, but be sure to spell out the exact mechanics with an asterick if you will.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 22, 2004)

OK one question before I post Spyder... do you allow the 'partial' Weakness that were in *Annual #1*? I wanted to take a lower form of Disturbing if possible. Spyder has weird bug-like eyes and blacked nails BUT I don't see it quit as bad as a full blown weakness.

If you don't have the Annual, the Weakness have been broken down into 2pt Minor, 5 point Major and the full blown 10 point. 

No big deal, but just wondering


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 22, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK one question before I post Spyder... do you allow the 'partial' Weakness that were in *Annual #1*? I wanted to take a lower form of Disturbing if possible. Spyder has weird bug-like eyes and blacked nails BUT I don't see it quit as bad as a full blown weakness.
> 
> If you don't have the Annual, the Weakness have been broken down into 2pt Minor, 5 point Major and the full blown 10 point.
> 
> No big deal, but just wondering




Hmmm...I don't have any supps yet, so just go with a normal weakness. We can revisit later when i get the annual.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 22, 2004)

OK I submitted Spyder. I left 5 points unspent... I will think about what to do with them later. Let me know what you think


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 22, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK I submitted Spyder. I left 5 points unspent... I will think about what to do with them later. Let me know what you think




looks good.

Btw, everyone, as regards to background feel free to be creative about the details if your characters have a history in the city. Again, it is as yet pretty undefined. 

In fact....TAKING SUGGESTIONS FOR THE NAME OF THE HOME CITY.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 23, 2004)

One of the first cities my friends and I created when we started are first M&M game we called out city *Centropolis* and placed it in middle America.

You can check some of the pictures we created for it here... (still can't get the hyper-link function to work ) 

http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/CENTROPOLIS_City_of_TOMORROW/


----------



## perivas (Oct 23, 2004)

So are we then settled on sending private characters to the GM with just a description for the others?  If so, what's your email address, GM?


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 23, 2004)

perivas said:
			
		

> So are we then settled on sending private characters to the GM with just a description for the others?  If so, what's your email address, GM?




No, all characters will be open to public viewing (I trust everyone can resist metagaming). Post in the thread linked above.

EDIT: though, on second thought, if you want to maintain some of that mystery for your character, you can feel free to email the details.

jasamcarl@hotmail.com


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 23, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> One of the first cities my friends and I created when we started are first M&M game we called out city *Centropolis* and placed it in middle America.
> 
> You can check some of the pictures we created for it here... (still can't get the hyper-link function to work )
> 
> http://games.groups.yahoo.com/group/CENTROPOLIS_City_of_TOMORROW/




Intersting. I like the high-tech slant, but I wanted to give it more of a california air. I'm thinking something like the backdrop for 'Avengers West Coast' (one of my less explicable comic choices when i was younger), but more 90s than 80s.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 23, 2004)

Hmm some names that I will throw out there...

Delta City or Bay
Ocean Bay
Century City
Millennium City or Bay
City Western


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2004)

Bay City
Arcadia 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> EDIT: though, on second thought, if you want to maintain some of that mystery for your character, you can feel free to email the details.




I'll just use spoilers on a portion of the background, I guess.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 23, 2004)

I know you are full, but please consider me for a back-up.
My interests are so varied for characters I'd happily fill in a "void" for character concepts. (If you need a brick or blaster..etc.)


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Thanee- Hmmmm. I will have to give careful consideration on this. Include it as an extra now, but be sure to spell out the exact mechanics with an asterick if you will.




Ok, though there isn't really much in terms of mechanics, just swapping corporeal and incorporeal (incorporeal is the default state and corporeality can be achieved via concentration, just the opposite of normal).

There is actually a Flaw which does something very similar (permanent incorporeality), but the main flaw there is, that you cannot become corporeal at all, which doesn't work, of course. I just want an Extra which does the same without that limitation. I guess you could still get Ghost Touch with that permanent Flaw, so my version is actually weaker (but fits better). 

I'll just put it together how I think it should look like and then you can tell me what you are not comfortable with. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 23, 2004)

One more question.

Incorporeal requires to specify one physical attack form, which can still hurt you.

Would it be ok to pick a Power Source (i.e. Mystical) instead of a specific attack form. All attacks with that Power Source would then be effective even when incorporeal. Seems to fit better than Energy Blast or something like that. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanee, you might want to check the new errata. Permanent has been split up into Permanent, which is a flaw (can't push the power, can't turn it off, but it can be drained) and the extra Innate (you make any save vs. Drain, Transfer or Neutralize automatically). Just taking Innate (you'll need to buy up duration to continous first) seems to me like a good fit for characters for which the standard is to have their power on.


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 23, 2004)

Since you said "everyone who has posted a concept", I've thrown a post in the RG. I'll remove it if I misunderstood.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 23, 2004)

Hellzon- your good

Elfy- I'm seeing a lot of supplemental material. Any way you might be able to slim it down to core rules only (for now)?


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 23, 2004)

Thanee- I think you can reverse it and keep the cost the same, though I'll get back to you.

Oh, and I'll go with Bay City.


----------



## Elfy (Oct 23, 2004)

Rather than take away from my concept as I see her, I'd prefer to scan the relevant sections of the suplimental material and email the scans to you. Would that be okay instead?


----------



## Elfy (Oct 23, 2004)

BTW Hellzon, 'Leng' isn't a Japanese name - it's Chinese =)


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2004)

Ok, stats are up now. Let me know what you think and whether anything is terribly wrong. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 24, 2004)

Thanks for the info, elfy.

Looks good Thanee.


Karl-you can use the partial flaw, if you wish.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 24, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> I know you are full, but please consider me for a back-up.
> My interests are so varied for characters I'd happily fill in a "void" for character concepts. (If you need a brick or blaster..etc.)




Hmmm. Well, so far its only four definite, so what the heck. What's your character concept?


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2004)

I just realized something...



Spoiler



All characters posted so far have black hair ;-)



Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 24, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Hmmm. Well, so far its only four definite, so what the heck. What's your character concept?




Okay, it looks like you have mystical, ranged stuff and martial arts more than covered. Spyder is a mid-level brick...Hmmm I think I would go for something a little weird.
*Psiphon:* Using nanotechnology to create a neural link Dr. Davis Sinclair as Psiphon can download skills and memories from infected foes.(some sort of Mimic/Mind Probe mechanic)

*Watchdog:* a former special ops specialist Warren Munroe used his metahuman abilities to become the superheroic "Wardog". Unfortunately Warren was brutally injured in the line of duty and crippled Warren still tries to serve as a hero even though wheelchair bound. Using his superb tactical abilities and his Sensory Link powers to mentor and aid less experienced heroes.

*Failsafe:* Failsafe was once a brilliant master of industrial espionage, a trained thief and a mutant with Cyberpathic powers. The mysterious Failsafe for some reason is now trying to use his abilities to "make good" on his past misdeeds. Though his propensity for falsehoods and his seeming physical cowardous lead some to consider his redemption dubious.

or if you'd prefer something more mainstream

*Strongarm:* dubbed "the thinking man's brick" Stanley Armstrong consideres himself a new breed of superhero. He is out to crush the stereotype of big, dumb, strong-guy. He attempts to use his super-strength and toughness tactically and considers himself an intellectual.


I have had all of these guys banging away in my head and haven't really gotten to play any of them so I'd be happy to use any of them.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 24, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> OK I submitted Spyder. I left 5 points unspent... I will think about what to do with them later. Let me know what you think




Ahhh..another V&V fan! Spyder was from one of the "Most Wanted" volumes (II?) IIRC.


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 24, 2004)

*ph3r my Google-fu!*



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> BTW Hellzon, 'Leng' isn't a Japanese name - it's Chinese =)



Maybe I'll change to one from http://business.baylor.edu/Phil_VanAuken//JapaneseSurnames.html then. Thanks for pointing it out, my knowlegde of anything asian extends to _Karate Kid_ and no further. 

Heh, no family names beginning with "L" at all?

EDIT: Nagano it is, then.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 24, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Thanee, you might want to check the new errata. Permanent has been split up into Permanent, which is a flaw (can't push the power, can't turn it off, but it can be drained) and the extra Innate (you make any save vs. Drain, Transfer or Neutralize automatically). Just taking Innate (you'll need to buy up duration to continous first) seems to me like a good fit for characters for which the standard is to have their power on.




Also in the errata they changed how Penetrating Attack works.
It changes Protection into a Damage Save and buying it multiple times is inneffective.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2004)

I guess I have to take a look at that errata... 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2004)

Oh, Penetrating Attack is actually completely pointless, because it's already included in Phase Attack as per the errata now (Phase Attack completely ignores Protection now). 

There are quite a few other changes as well, as it seems.

Ghost Touch now has to be applied to another power instead of Incorporeal, but it's still an Extra for Incorporeal, right? You just choose one other power, which you can use it with. I have changed it to Selective instead (also see below), which is more like her method of affecting the physical world, anyways. 

I changed her pistols with the Ghost Touch Extra and the Ineffective-Incorporeal Flaw (also picked up the additional Flaw Full Effect, tho that doesn't give any points), which should work out as intended, she can never affect an incorporeal being with them, regardless of her own current state (incorporeal or corporeal). At least, I suppose you normally can affect incorporeal beings while being incorporeal yourself. This should not be possible with her pistols, since the bullets turn solid the moment they leave the gun (when they are not subject to her Incorporeal power anymore).

And I made a few other minor changes, like adding in the Penetrating Attack feat for her pistols, but using this feat reduces the range of the attack to touch, since she has to push the guns _through_ the armor before firing them in order to have any benefit from this.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 24, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Okay, it looks like you have mystical, ranged stuff and martial arts more than covered. Spyder is a mid-level brick...Hmmm I think I would go for something a little weird.
> *Psiphon:* Using nanotechnology to create a neural link Dr. Davis Sinclair as Psiphon can download skills and memories from infected foes.(some sort of Mimic/Mind Probe mechanic)
> 
> *Watchdog:* a former special ops specialist Warren Munroe used his metahuman abilities to become the superheroic "Wardog". Unfortunately Warren was brutally injured in the line of duty and crippled Warren still tries to serve as a hero even though wheelchair bound. Using his superb tactical abilities and his Sensory Link powers to mentor and aid less experienced heroes.
> ...




I'd go with Strongarm, just because we have a lot of the 'subtle' stuff already covered and Spyder, as you've said is a midlevel brick. That ok?


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 24, 2004)

Once we get hero4hire's statblock, the player end should be just about covered. We'll start sometime this week.


----------



## Elfy (Oct 24, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Heh, no family names beginning with "L" at all?




Nopey nope nope - no 'L' sound in Japanese phonics =)


----------



## Elfy (Oct 24, 2004)

I hope that this game is able to move at a fast pace =/

I should be able to post multiple times for Nagi nearly every day as long as I'm not waiting for someone else's response. Let's go kick bad people butt! =D

BTW, Ghost seems to be the more kill kill kill type heroine =/ Are we going to be kill kill kill vigilantes, or four color hero-types. It Kinda would be good to know from the start.

Personally, I prefer the beat'em up, stick'em in jail, four-color stuff since kill kill kill vigilantes have the police and other heroes trying to kick their butts in addition to the bad people wanting to kick their butts - I prefer to have to defend my butt from only one direct at a time =P


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 24, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> I hope that this game is able to move at a fast pace =/
> 
> I should be able to post multiple times for Nagi nearly every day as long as I'm not waiting for someone else's response. Let's go kick bad people butt! =D
> 
> ...




I tend to expect (though I don't always get) one post a day from each player. I could probably handle 2 posts a day Mon/Wed/Fridays (class days), but only one on T/Th (work days). I don't know if that will do it for you.

As to tone, I have been reading all the bios and am going to weight it strongly towards the Four Color direction. 'Ghost' wouldn't be the first vigilante character to stand out in a more traditional supers team after all. 

Thanks for the backgrounds everyone, you have given me a number of ideas.


----------



## Elfy (Oct 24, 2004)

Okie dokie! [Team Name] Go! =D


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 24, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Ahhh..another V&V fan! Spyder was from one of the "Most Wanted" volumes (II?) IIRC.




heheh yep I still have ALL those books here at home and look at the often. Now the Syder in most wanted carries a katana and is really mean but yes this is him almost to a tea (I even liked his jump-suit and sensitive hairy arms and legs )


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 24, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Okie dokie! [Team Name] Go! =D




Sense you are going for *Bay City* as our home town...hmmm...

Guardians
Bay Defenders
the Bay Protectorate  
the Guard
Team "_something_" Watch (I am no good at coming up with this but thing something like Stormwatch, Nightwatch, Baywatch [hehehe], Crimewatch, etc)


----------



## Thanee (Oct 24, 2004)

Bay Watch? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## perivas (Oct 24, 2004)

My character...changed the name to Doctor S-3...is up!

How about the Omega Force?


----------



## Elfy (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I just realized something...
> 
> Thanee




Now the girls all have a different hair color =P


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 25, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> I tend to expect (though I don't always get) one post a day from each player. I could probably handle 2 posts a day Mon/Wed/Fridays (class days), but only one on T/Th (work days). I don't know if that will do it for you.




Ouch! 1 post/day is basically the max for me. I'll probably be able to handle that though, but jeez, don't expect even more. 
Will probaby work fine, though.


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 25, 2004)

Heh. Baywatch.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2004)

Hmm... ok, serious title ideas...

P.R.I.M.E.
Sentinels
Bay City Sentinels

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 25, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> P.R.I.M.E.
> Sentinels
> Bay City Sentinels



Can't go wrong with acronyms. S.H.I.E.L.D. (though that's been used), G.U.A.R.D... Hmm, maybe we can go wrong, or I'm just not good at coming up with names. 
Aegis?
Bay City Defenders
Bay City Avengers... erm, better stop now. 



			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> Nopey nope nope - no 'L' sound in Japanese phonics =)



That would explain the lack of L-names, yes.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 25, 2004)

Quick Poll:

Who wants the team to start the game as strangers and who wants to start as a team?


----------



## perivas (Oct 25, 2004)

I think that it would make the most since if we assume that we all know each other and having just defeated some powerful enemy together, are motivated to begin a new superhero team.  That way, our unfamiliarity with each others' styles would make sense but not spend sufficient energies pulling together a group, all of whom already know that we will be joined as one.  Do other people agree?


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 25, 2004)

perivas said:
			
		

> I think that it would make the most since if we assume that we all know each other and having just defeated some powerful enemy together, are motivated to begin a new superhero team.  That way, our unfamiliarity with each others' styles would make sense but not spend sufficient energies pulling together a group, all of whom already know that we will be joined as one.  Do other people agree?




Would work for me.

jasamcarl: A quick question for actual gameplay. How would you handle die rolling? You roll everything, or we roll? (or something else entirely)


----------



## Elfy (Oct 25, 2004)

Nagi only just arrived in the campaign area. It would seem a little strange if she was already part of the team and knew everyone...hmmm =/


----------



## Thanee (Oct 25, 2004)

Everything works for me, really.

Though it would certainly help, if we - or most of us - are familiar with each other already.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 25, 2004)

I think it all depends on what the type of game you want to run…

If you want us to be stranger at first, and come together because of some crises, I think it has to be very local and very dangerous; something like a giant sea lizard attacking the city or a giant robot. That way we all have a reason to come to the same place (not like a bank robbery, which I don't think is going to cause a city wide alert, or we all 'just happen' to all be patrolling in the same area)..You could even start the game with all of us already fighting it, or just finishing up defeating it. Maybe whoever was controlling the monster got away… we have to band together to track them down. 

Maybe someone is forming a new super-team, a corporation, a rich hero, the city itself. They put out notices and we all show up to join this team…

Hmm lots of ideas, but I have to know more about the game jasamcarl is going to run.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 25, 2004)

I'm going to think on it, though you guys have made your feeling on the matter pretty clear.

The reason why I asked was because I am very much going for a 'miniseries' feel to this. You know, those specials that introduced a superhero or a team along with the relevant themes, key villians etc and often lead into a permenant series. To that effect, I very much want a semi-definitive beginning and end to the campaign (5 or so chapters/issues) with a single major story tying them altogether. Does that work for any/everyone?


----------



## Elfy (Oct 25, 2004)

jasamcarl said:
			
		

> Does that work for any/everyone?





Is okie dokie with me =)


----------



## Thanee (Oct 26, 2004)

Sure. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## perivas (Oct 26, 2004)

Sounds good to me.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 26, 2004)

yep souds good... hope we get to start soon


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 26, 2004)

Aye sir!
And H4H, get a char posted so we can start.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 27, 2004)

We'll start by Friday. Oh, and in answer to a question: I'll make all the roles, it's just way more convenient that way. If you think the results you're getting are odd, feel free to bring it up.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 27, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Aye sir!
> And H4H, get a char posted so we can start.




sorry I am almost always away from the 'puter every sunday/monday

To answer my missed questions:
Yep Strongarm will be my character.
I like role-playing meeting characters but I am definitely cool with what the GM is planning.
Strongarm is done, I will be posting him in am matter of minutes if if remains calm here at work.


----------



## perivas (Oct 28, 2004)

Help me get this straight.  Can one take extras from any power for any other power?  I thought that they had to be related or spelled out in the description of the power.  Take Strongarm for instance...can he take Super Strength as an extra for Amazing Save: Damage?  They don't seem related to me.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, technically you can, but there should be some way to link them thematically.

For example with Ghost I have Teleportation under Dimensional Travel, since that's how she teleports, and I have Combat Sense under Precognition to model a Danger Sense kind of power.

Havn't looked at Strongarm, but I suppose that there is some theme behind the choices he made. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## perivas (Oct 28, 2004)

By that, as many of my powers are nanotech based, I can take the rest as extras of the first?  And what happens to an extra that only costs 1 point per level?  I know that it's not free...but can I take an extra on that second power (i.e., extra on a 1-point power taken as an extra) and have it cost only 1 point per level?


----------



## Elfy (Oct 28, 2004)

Yes, you can chain powers together in that way (although they should be thematically related) and receive a PP discount for doing that, but the disadvantage is that if the main power is Drained or Neutralized, then all the chained powers are also Drained or Neutralized.

While getting a price break by doing this, you are effectively 'putting all your eggs into one basket' and risking them all being taken away in one fell swoop.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

Well by the rules you can, the weakness of extra (which not all GM use but I LOVE) is Drains and Transfer. Generally you only drain/transfer one power (with out extras), but if you drain a power all the extras fail also...

Powers can not be less the 1 power point per level, so there is no reason to put a 1 pp power as an extra, unless it is just part of your 'package' or something. It all about you character concept.

NOW as a note I generally don't like it when players use a 1pp/level power as the base powers. If you use a 2pp/level or greater power it does not matter what power use you as the base as they all save the same. 1pp/level, well it is a bit... min/max (NOT that I am saying you are Hero honest )


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2004)

perivas said:
			
		

> Help me get this straight.  Can one take extras from any power for any other power?  I thought that they had to be related or spelled out in the description of the power.  Take Strongarm for instance...can he take Super Strength as an extra for Amazing Save: Damage?  They don't seem related to me.




Being super-tough and super-strong doesn't seem related thematically? Hmmmm......


----------



## Elfy (Oct 28, 2004)

Heh heh =)


----------



## perivas (Oct 28, 2004)

I guess I was a bit surprised when one uses a 1-point costing power as the base power and then just start taking extras...making the initial power essentially free.

Then again, I might be rethinking my character too much.


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2004)

One question about that chaining of powers. Just to see if I got that right.

When I have a flaw for the base power, which can apply to the attached power, does it apply to it?

For example, Ghost's Dimensional Travel has the Heroic Effort flaw, does this mean, Teleportation has this flaw, too, automatically?

I thought, it worked that way, that's why I built it like this (the flaw is meant to limit Teleportation mostly), but I might be wrong. 

Oh, and there is another benefit of attaching a 1 PP (or any) power to another power, that is, you can "pay" the cost for the attached power with a flaw to the base power, instead of paying PP, since it is now an Extra.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 28, 2004)

perivas said:
			
		

> I guess I was a bit surprised when one uses a 1-point costing power as the base power and then just start taking extras...making the initial power essentially free.




Works the same for Armor, yes?


----------



## Elfy (Oct 28, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> When I have a flaw for the base power, which can apply to the attached power, does it apply to it?
> 
> For example, Ghost's Dimensional Travel has the Heroic Effort flaw, does this mean, Teleportation has this flaw, too, automatically?





Nope. Extras/Flaws are applied independently to any powers in a chain and are not inherited by a power's 'children'.


----------



## Elfy (Oct 28, 2004)

BTW, any initial thoughts as to a 'team leader'? My first thoughts would probably be for 'Strongarm' as team leader since the character concept seems to be 'tactically smart', but what does everyone else think?

Any initial ideas for combined arms 'team tactics'? As far as I can see...

Nagi's focus seems to be: air support, ranged combat, mobility, and team transport.

Spyder's focus seems to be: melee combat, stealth, scouting/tracking, and night functionality.

Ghost's focus seems to be: air support, surprise attacks, ranged combat, infiltration, and intimidation/subterfuge.

Kineto's focus seems to be: air support, ranged combat, psionic awareness

Doctor S-3's focus seems to be: technology support, technology/science knowledge, anylasis/problem solving, and secondary 'everything' support since her gadgets can do just about anything.

Strongarm's focus seems to be: melee combat, team muscle, tactics, and secondary technology/science knowledge support.

It seems to me that Spyder and Strongarm should probably take the primary 'front line' melee roles, Nagi should probably take the primary 'Air Support' role, Ghost and Kineto should probably take the 'second line' role acting both as ground support and air support with their ranged attacks, and Doctor S-3 should probably be 'third line' support, supporting everyone else with her gadgets and analytical abilities while taking up any slack in the other 'lines of defense'.

Anyways, these are just my opinions based off of looking at the character postings - what are everyone else's opinions?


----------



## perivas (Oct 28, 2004)

I've made some last minute modifications to my character...which is now much closer to my original concept (nanobots that can build anything from anything and, hence, gadgets and transmutation).

Great assessment on that team thing, Elfy!  Looking through the choices for team leader...I think that it should be with good charisma who isn't the "stealth" element of the group (you can't sneak around when you are delivering the speech against evil).  Given that, my vote would be for Nagi.


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 28, 2004)

hero4hire said:
			
		

> Works the same for Armor, yes?



 Well, not really. Armor (1 pp/rank) is basically Protection with the Device flaw (which is inherited into all "children" of the Armor power). Say
Protection (2 pp/rank)
extra: Energy blast (1 pp/rank)
flaw: Device (-1 pp/rank)

and

Armor (1 pp/rank)
extra: Energy Blast (1 pp/rank)

is essentally the same, so the base power is effectively a 2 pp power.
As for inheriting extas and flaws, I believe flaws are inherited (like Device above) but extras are not (say, Area on Sorcery does not give all the spells the Area extra).

But I could be wrong. It happens.


----------



## Hellzon (Oct 28, 2004)

Cutting down to the crunchy bits...


			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> BTW, any initial thoughts as to a 'team leader'?



Like perivas said, someone with good charisma, meaning - mostly - one of the ladies. 


			
				Elfy said:
			
		

> Kineto's focus seems to be: air support, ranged combat, psionic awareness



Basically, but don't forget the range of his deflection. It pays to stay close to him.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 28, 2004)

Team dym sounds good to me... stongman could be good leader...but yea one of the ladies of the group would work also...


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2004)

> Ghost's focus seems to be: air support, surprise attacks, ranged combat, infiltration, and intimidation/ subterfuge.




Hmm... I would say... ranged combat, infiltration, investigation, manipulation.


As for the team leader, I'm only certain, that it wouldn't be me (Ghost). 

BTW, do we actually start as a team now or not? 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Elfy (Oct 28, 2004)

Well, I listed 'air support' because Ghost can fly =P

and 'surprise' because she can walk through walls and float through ceilings/floors =)

and 'intimidation' because she's a ghost and has 'Intimidate/Taunt +12' and she cares twin pistolas =P


----------



## Thanee (Oct 28, 2004)

Heh. Figured that, but I think that's included in the above.

Except maybe air support... but well... that just doesn't sound right to me. 

Only thing she can do as "air support" is shooting with her pistols, so that would be ranged combat then. 

Sure, she can fly, but I wouldn't call that a focus.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 28, 2004)

I'm glad to see you've guys have been productive since last i visited this thread. 

Game and ooc threads will be posted tommorow. 

I'm going for a compromise in terms of the initial status of the team. The team hasn't been officially formed at the start of the campaign, but each player can choose whether or not they are familiar with the other heroes of the city or not and vice versa.


----------



## jasamcarl (Oct 29, 2004)

Oh, and I'll also leave it to you guys to describe the visual part of your powers if you wish. I have a vision of how they work, but i recognize that it might not be yours.


----------



## hero4hire (Oct 29, 2004)

on paper Ghost seems to have the best combo of skills, powers and natural charisma for leadership out of the group. Her only drawbacks are her bloodthirstiness and her reluctance to lead. Of course Batman was similiarly reluctant to lead the Justice League IIRC.


----------



## Karl Green (Oct 31, 2004)

*bump*


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 1, 2004)

Game's on:

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1831844#post1831844

Sorry for the delay.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2004)

Hey, jasamcarl, would you mind editing the initial post of the In Character thread and include the links to the OOC and RG there?

    That would be most appreciated. 

   Like this:

OOC RG

 Bye
    Thanee


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Nope. Extras/Flaws are applied independently to any powers in a chain and are not inherited by a power's 'children'.



 I have asked this in the M&M rules forum, since it seemed so unclear how to do it. Looks like I got it right then (as intended) the way I chained my powers. 

CLICK

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Elfy (Nov 2, 2004)

There seems to be two 'official' ways of doing flaws. It seems, that you can choose to apply a flaw to an entire power chain or choose just to apply the flaw to an individual power in the power chain. So, I guess it's up to the player and GM to agree upon, but I don't feel that applying a flaws from a power higher up in a chain to all the powers lower down in the chain is fair, unless you are also allowed to apply any extras from a power higher up in a chain to all the powers lower down in the chain as well.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 2, 2004)

True enough. Of course, you do get a cost reduction for the powers, if added as an extra. Not sure if that would figure in here, or if it is enough to have all powers lost, if the base power is drained or something.

Well, that stacking stuff is kinda weird anyways. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> Hey, jasamcarl, would you mind editing the initial post of the In Character thread and include the links to the OOC and RG there?
> 
> That would be most appreciated.
> 
> ...




Done.  Sorry for the delay guys. Test and the election...


----------



## Elfy (Nov 8, 2004)

Are we dead yet =P


----------



## perivas (Nov 9, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Are we dead yet =P




That is a possibility which had occurred to me as well.  Sorry for the lack of faith, jasamcarl.


----------



## Hellzon (Nov 9, 2004)

perivas said:
			
		

> That is a possibility which had occurred to me as well.  Sorry for the lack of faith, jasamcarl.




Have faith, ladies and gentlemen. I got the feeling that weekends might not be the best posting time for our benevolent (hah!) GM.

But yeah, I'm kind of itching for a post too.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 9, 2004)

Go, GM! 

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

golly I hope we are not... this is the 3rd time I have tried playing Syder... maybe a PbP killer   

Anyway I am still here and hope to continue


----------



## Elfy (Nov 10, 2004)

Guess we'll find out over the next few days...


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2004)

Hmm... jasamcarl is at least online every now and then (like right now ).

 A short statement, whether there are some delays, would be nice.

 I mean, it's really no problem, if your time is currently limited, that happens; but some word would be great, so we know what's up!

 Bye
 Thanee


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 10, 2004)

be back by friday guys. my books are temporarily indisposed (you don't want to know). sorry for the delay.


----------



## jasamcarl (Nov 10, 2004)

actually i just posted. couldn't keep you guys waiting another two days, so i unpacked my core book. Have fun.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 10, 2004)

BTW, Ghost is heading for the *police station* (since I figured, that there won't be much to do at the sight of the explosion by the time she could get there (she isn't incredibly fast)).

If you want everyone to unite at the explosion site, just have it "conveniently on her way" to the police station. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 10, 2004)

Yea... sorry for my short-term lack of faith


----------



## perivas (Nov 11, 2004)

Karl Green said:
			
		

> Yea... sorry for my short-term lack of faith




I'm even more sorry for preaching the gospel of the faithless


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 12, 2004)

*@$$kisser alert*



			
				perivas said:
			
		

> I'm even more sorry for preaching the gospel of the faithless




Well *I* never lost faith...


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

Hey jasamcarl, question... you making all the rolls correct? I might have missed it and I want to make sure before posting my next action. Just want to be sure. How do you want to do combat? Example I could just post where Spyder is attacking or moving towards, etc.


----------



## Hellzon (Nov 12, 2004)

Might not be able to post during the weekend. If an action is needed, I think you (jasamcarl) can see a tendency i Kineto's "strategy". (Hey, it's working!) See ya monday, if not sooner.


----------



## Karl Green (Nov 12, 2004)

ops


----------



## Thanee (Nov 14, 2004)

Ahhh... so the police station is actually quite close to the site where the explosions had gone off? I thought those weren't really next to each other. 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## Hellzon (Nov 15, 2004)

Hellzon said:
			
		

> Might not be able to post during the weekend. If an action is needed, I think you (jasamcarl) can see a tendency i Kineto's "strategy". (Hey, it's working!) See ya monday, if not sooner.




I'm ba-ack!


----------



## perivas (Nov 16, 2004)

I'm not trying to be a rules lawyer, but I was scrolling in the character thread yesterday and something struck me as odd.  On Nagi, the flaws for not affecting insulated characters struck me as extremely strange.  Isn't insulated a power on the part of the defender (i.e., protection vs. electricity only)?  That means that the flaw is exclude people that are already protected from the attack!  While I must admit that, strictly by the rules, this implies someone with 1 rank of protection can negate 20 ranks of attack...but this still does not seem like an adequate limitation to constitute a flaw.

On another note, someone had asked whether or not flaws are inherited?  I believe that they are.  After all, if you have Armor that also provides for Super-Strength, the Super-Strength does not work if you don't have the Armor on.  As to the question regarding the disparity between extras and flaws, my answer would be that's why you get a 1 pp/rank discount.  After all, the only other disadvantage to chaining powers is drain/negation and that can be protected against by adding the inherent extra on the base power.

Please let me know what you guys think.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 16, 2004)

I read this as insulated in the technical sense rather.

Bye
Thanee


----------



## perivas (Nov 16, 2004)

Thanee said:
			
		

> I read this as insulated in the technical sense rather.




Yes, but what constitutes insulated then?  Rubber sneakers?  Remember that we are dealing with a game system where even a pistol costs 5pp.  A rubber suit is going to cost 1pp/rank and basically be Protection (flaw: electric only, device).


----------



## Elfy (Nov 17, 2004)

There are ways other than wearing a rubber suit that would allow someone to be considered 'insolated vs. electicity', such as being properly grounded, for example.


----------



## perivas (Nov 17, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> There are ways other than wearing a rubber suit that would allow someone to be considered 'insolated vs. electicity', such as being properly grounded, for example.




Actually, everyone standing on the ground with bare feet is properly grounded...which is why you get shocked badly when lightning strikes.  Grounding makes things worse and lets the electricity pass through your body that much easier.  Your statement does not make any sense.


----------



## Thanee (Nov 17, 2004)

Be nice! 

Flying would probably count as insolated (_not_ grounded), and wearing non-conductive clothing (especially shoes). 

Bye
Thanee


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 17, 2004)

If I was GMing I wouldn't have a problem exploiting the weakness, of course my charbuild wasn't esthetically appealing.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 17, 2004)

Airplanes are struck and damaged by lightning, so flying isn't in itself protection from electrical strikes, nor is wearing normal clothing and shoes.

What I was referring to was the same technique that workers of high voltage lines use to allow them to work on the lines while the current is still going through them. They attach a type of line (actually, I believe it's two lines) to themselves and to the power lines, which allows the current to pass through them harmlessly and allowing them to work on the lines without being killed - although accidents occur each year.

BTW, I don't recall picking apart anyone else's character, so why are you attacking me? Shouldn't you be more concerned about the abilities of the villains than the builds of your own teammates, which you wouldn't have even seen normally had we not be instructed to post our sheets publically? Even though she is the first MnM character that I have ever made, I don't feel that I have build her wrongly.


----------



## Hellzon (Nov 17, 2004)

Just checking. What this means:


			
				jasamcarl said:
			
		

> [...]before Kineto can raise his psychic shield.



...is that you run deflection that it goes away when the dodge bonus does (like when sprinting), right? Makes total sense, just checking so I got it right. 

Oh, and hostage? Silly me. Serves him right for not doing like grandfather would, though. 

Now off to see The Incredibles.


----------



## perivas (Nov 18, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> BTW, I don't recall picking apart anyone else's character, so why are you attacking me? Shouldn't you be more concerned about the abilities of the villains than the builds of your own teammates, which you wouldn't have even seen normally had we not be instructed to post our sheets publically? Even though she is the first MnM character that I have ever made, I don't feel that I have build her wrongly.




I apologize, but I certainly did not mean to make you feel picked on.  It's just that as I begin to play in more MnM games, I have noticed a pattern.  The system is loosely defined to allow one to create any conceivable concept.  However, it is also extremely easy to abuse.  While I recognize that some players want to characters with lots of different powers, which is fine, they also tend to create weaknesses and/or flaws which are really attempts to min-max their characters.  Rather, I believe that those players should step back and just considering taking fewer ranks in their powers.  The system's balanced is hinged on this fact...if a PC has lots of powers, then these powers aren't quite so strong.

I am not trying to pick on you, but I just thought that the flaw you have chosen does not make sense as a flaw.  Green Lantern's inability to affect yellow objects...that makes sense as a flaw; but not a flaw that essentially takes place only when someone has a negating effect or protection in place.  Please do whatever you want.  I believe that it would make more sense to remove the flaw and reduce the ranks in your powers to make up for the cost.


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 18, 2004)

I have to disagree...As it is She cant affect people who are flying, perhaps people near more conductive material, anything with insulation, a person in a car...etc...

It seems like a full weakness to me, with a lot of broad-base GM applications.


----------



## Elfy (Nov 18, 2004)

Lightning will knock an airplane out of the sky; therefore, flying does not make something an 'Insulated Target'.

Someone having any significant source of metal in close proximity to them would be protected (unless there is some form of conductivity between the metal and them, of course) from Nagi's lightning bolts since the electrical energy would be diverted into the metal instead of her intended target standing near it.

Similarly, in the car example mentioned, Nagi could attack the car (possibly blowing it up and _indirectly_ hurting the passengers), but she couldn't directly attack the person inside of the car because the electrical strike would be diverted into the large metal source (the car).

Another example - her deflection won't stop rubber bullets.

Perhaps I should have instead called the flaw 'Electricity Characteristics' or something to that effect. I'm not trying to take advantage of anything - I am just trying to simulate the negative aspects of the behavior of electricity. Understand now?


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 18, 2004)

Elfy said:
			
		

> Lightning will knock an airplane out of the sky; therefore, flying does not make something an 'Insulated Target'.
> 
> Someone having any significant source of metal in close proximity to them would be protected (unless there is some form of conductivity between the metal and them, of course) from Nagi's lightning bolts since the electrical energy would be diverted into the metal instead of her intended target standing near it.
> 
> ...




My knowledge of lightning effects are almost completely based on what I see in comics. Thats why I claimed I flying person was insulated against lightning.
I have no real-life knowledge about planes..I did google it (as I do anything that strikes my fancy) 

Aircraft Damage Caused by Lightning



> Aircraft damage from lightning can be caused as a direct or indirect effect. Direct effects result when the lightning current attaches to and flows through the aircraft skin. Locations on the aircraft where lightning strikes occur experience extreme heating which causes burning and melting damage. Current flowing through the aircraft structure can result in isolated arcing or sparking and heating. If this occurs in a fuel tank, explosion and fire can result.
> 
> Indirect effects are caused by transient electrical pulses produced by the changing electric and magnetic fields due to the lightning current. Unless avionics and other systems are properly shielded, they are easily damaged by indirect lightning effects. It is also interesting to note that 57 percent of the mishaps attributed to lightning strikes to aircraft occur during the months of March through July.
> 
> Statistics show that commercial pilots experience an average of one lightning strike for every 3,000 flight hours, and the commercial airlines average one hit per aircraft per year. Air Force statistics show a somewhat lesser rate than civilians, but nonetheless the USAF in the past has averaged 51 lightning mishaps per year.




No real point just thought I'd share. Regardless I still stick to my point that its a full weakness.


----------



## perivas (Nov 19, 2004)

Elfy, maybe your flaw should be "cannot target anyone indoors or within 10 ft. of anything that can act as a lightning rod" if you are going for a lightning-type effect.

On a different note, I will be out of town until Monday.  GM, if you need to act for Doc S-3, please feel free to do so.  I'll "see" everyone when I get back.  Thanks!


----------



## hero4hire (Nov 19, 2004)

perivas said:
			
		

> Elfy, maybe your flaw should be "cannot target anyone indoors or within 10 ft. of anything that can act as a lightning rod" if you are going for a lightning-type effect.
> 
> On a different note, I will be out of town until Monday.  GM, if you need to act for Doc S-3, please feel free to do so.  I'll "see" everyone when I get back.  Thanks!




ummm Wow! :\


----------



## Hellzon (Nov 21, 2004)

Jasamcarl, oh jasamcarl. Where art thou, jasamcarl?


----------



## Hand of Vecna (Dec 2, 2004)

Is there room for perhaps another player?


----------



## Elfy (Dec 6, 2004)

Actually, the GM has suddenly gone missing - so it's hard to say what the status of this game is =/ Perhaps the GM will return soon and get back to the game, but we players are currently in the dark, so I dunno. Maybe the game is dead.

"Bring out yer dead!"
"Bring out yer dead!"
**Plop**
"But I'm not dead yet."
**Konk**


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 6, 2004)

Sniff, sniff... this is the THIRD game that Spyder has killed 

I think he is cursed


----------



## Elfy (Dec 6, 2004)

Maybe so - this game was my first experience at making an MnM character and playing in a MnM game =(

After getting the core book and making my character, I found that I really liked MnM and so I want out and bought all of the suppliments, except for the one adventure module =)

I'm enjoying playing Wonder Girl your 'Ultimate Titans' game so far Karl =)


----------



## Karl Green (Dec 6, 2004)

almost 350 posts and no combat yet  (except for sparing that is...) lots of fun


----------



## Thanee (Dec 6, 2004)

Well... :\

Bye
Thanee


----------

